# Would you buy and board a horse without owning a trailer?



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't have one. Can't afford one or the tow vehicle, nor do I know how to drive one. I've always just relied on others to get me to shows, ect, so it means I don't get to ride off the property much. I have thought about what would happen if we needed to evac the property, not enough trailers for horses, but what barn does? Anywhere I've been, if you need an emergency trailer to get the the vet, either the BO or another boarder would jump in without hesitation.

I would never have my own property without one though.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Many horse owners do not own trailers. 

I'm afraid I could not follow your description of your situation, but I wish you all the luck with it!


----------



## Naphth (Jan 7, 2015)

greentree said:


> Many horse owners do not own trailers.
> 
> I'm afraid I could not follow your description of your situation, but I wish you all the luck with it!


I found a job listing for work at a boarding facility. They offer full care board for one horse + pay in exchange for 3 hours of work 5 days a week. I don't have a horse, but if I take this job I'd find one.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't own a trailer or a vehicle that could haul one. Our vet and farrier comes to the barn. A lot of other people there have trailers, so I can bum a haul if I need it.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Before I had a truck and trailer I boarded at a small private barn. It wasn't terrible...just don't expect to get out much and don't be upset if people don't invite you/don't want to take you somewhere...its just not their job. Most BO's always have a truck and trailer though and I'm sure would be happy to help in an emergency, as would other boarders.

I'd only do it again if I knew for sure the barn I was at had plenty of trail access.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

I own a horse that I board, but don't have a trailer or a vehicle to tow a trailer.
We trail ride almost exclusively and need to haul out for that. Since I don't know the trails that well yet, I normally hitch a ride.
And our BO rents out her truck and trailer if not used otherwise...


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I own a horse and got a car that can haul one but don't own one. It is possible but can be terribly annoying.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Heck that's what I do. Sometimes it sucks, but I don't mind it.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

More horse owners than not don't have trailers.


----------



## aclassicalpaint (Feb 11, 2015)

I agree, most owners don't have trailers. I have two horses and I don't have a trailer yet. But, I do know plenty of people who help me out when I need to haul them somewhere.


----------



## ottbjumper (Feb 18, 2014)

I wouldn't be super worried about it. I'm sure you will meet people with trailers who will offer to help if you ever need it in an emergency. Horse people are cool like that. But if you were planning on showing or trail riding somewhere far away on a regular or semi regular basis then it would definitely be a good investment. My vet has a barn visit option for those that do not have a trailer it just costs a little bit more and there are companies that rent out trailers for hours or days at a time. Don't let the lack of a trailer prevent you from getting a horse if you can afford and care for one.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

waresbear said:


> More horse owners than not don't have trailers.



she took the words right out of my mouth.

good luck with new horse, new job and all. it sounds like you have what it takes, and you'll do well. wishing you the best.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Around here only professional equestrians own a trailer, and not even all of them do. (I live in a poorish country). The rest of us manage just fine. My barn doesn't have a single trailer on premises and it's never been a problem. Good luck with the new horse and job.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

More than 3/4 of the horse owners I know do not own horse trailers. Most of them are careful to cultivate horsey acquaintances and friends that do though, and some will haul their horse in a pinch. In a boarding situation, you have a lot of people around you that potentially would haul your horse if need be. 

If that ever happens, be sure to be extremely thankful and pay them for the trouble. You can even do a great cleaning job of their trailer after the haul-that's always greatly appreciated.

Owning a truck and trailer are a wonderful convenience but not absolutely necessary to horse ownership.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Being a barn worker *doesn't* mean you need to own a truck and horse trailer.
Neither does owning a horse mean you need those things either....
Being horseless also means for right now you would be reasonable in asking for more take-home pay which would allow you to save for that truck & trailer...
Right now_ you need_ dependable transportation to get to work and to be able to get to clients for farrier work...your car can do that with the exception of a forge _{little to hot to stash in the trunk}_ ....

You also mentioned mom is a vet and can do "free work"...
_I would not be offering that phrased like that to anyone_.. 
Mom would _*not*_ appreciate her services being given away let alone the fact she still needs to purchase those supplies you just gave away...
Choose your words carefully as people will take them at face-value... "FREE",_ they won't hear "very cheaply" either...._
Mom also probably has a network of go-to's in case someone needs emergent medical care and needs to be trailered....
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo.._


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

HLG I took it for the OPs horse not the whole barn but I had to reread because that was what I thought too on first read through. Echoing all the others that have said most horse owners don't have trailers. There have been times that I have had a trailer and times like now when I don't. There are several that are gracious enough to allow me to borrow and a few BOs that offer trailering as a service. It's never been an issue. I'd look more at what would happen if you all the sudden couldn't work there for whatever reason - could you then afford the horse if you are still building your business? If the answer is yes then there'd be a horse in the barn with my name on it.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Horses are a luxury, an expensive one at that. Since you are just starting out in yourfarrier business and still don’t have the clients to support you full time, youreally don’t have the finances to own a horse. You can also get your “horsey fix” working with your client’shorses. IMO, your best option is to saveyour money so you have the funds to be financially secure before buying a horseand taking on those expenses.
As for the truck andtrailer, I know in various parts of the US and other parts of the world, manyhorse owners don’t have them. It alsodepends on where you live, since in my area, the truck and trailer are needed if you want to do any sort of ridingoutside your arena and pasture.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

When I had my pony as a kid a truck & trailer was so far out of reach it wasn't even dreamed of. Then as an adult out on my own the horse came first and a few years later a truck and about a year after that a trailer. I've never boarded a horse so I can't comment on whether that makes it easier to find a ride if you need it or not.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

For the first year that I had a horse at home, I didn't have a trailer. I did, however, locate a place that rents out trailers for a reasonable price and used them when I needed to haul (I've always had a truck!). Also - the vets and farriers around here generally do house calls so I rarely have to worry about that aspect.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Naphth said:


> I found a job listing for work at a boarding facility. They offer full care board for one horse + pay in exchange for 3 hours of work 5 days a week. I don't have a horse, but if I take this job I'd find one.


I don't have a truck and trailer, but I own a horse. Ironically, my sister who doesn't own a horse does have one! .... Probably because she isn't horse poor like me. :lol: 

Just a quick word of advice. I really would recommend buying a horse based off getting this job. What if you lose this job, than what?


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'd venture a guess that most horse owners don't have trailers, particularly those who do board somewhere. 

However, I know you didn't ask about this, but buying a horse because the board is free is a recipe for disaster. The odds that you'll be there until your horse dies are slim. Not to mention the ability to pay for all the incidental costs. Now, if you work out your budget and you can still afford a horse WITHOUT working at this place, by all means have it and enjoy not paying board. Otherwise, enjoy not paying board and getting lots of horsey time without the stressors associated with owning the world's most expensively accident prone creature.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Naphth said:


> Should I be worried about not having a vehicle/trailer...


As others have said, I wouldn't be worried about not having the trailer. (I don't have one myself, but my horse lives with my riding buddy, and she provides the truck & trailer while I take care of gas &c.) I'd be more worried about rushing into horse ownership without a fallback plan. What do you do if the free board job goes away, for instance?

The economics are interesting, too. Our two horses cost a total of $1100. The 2-horse slant-load trailer cost $9500, the tow vehicle probably $20K or more. I always figured that when you bought all that horse-related stuff, they should just throw in the horse as lagniappe


----------



## Naphth (Jan 7, 2015)

I have an add on question...

When I buy a horse, obviously I won't have a trailer to bring it to a boarding place (which yes, I can afford without getting it for free if I need to), would it be better to try to work something out with the boarder who most likely has a trailer and could pick it up for me when they have time, or would it be better to try to ask the person you bought the horse from if they'd deliver it for a fee?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm currently leasing a horse, and I don't own a trailer either. Never have. Usually my barn friends let me use their trailer if I wanna take the horse elsewhere, like to a different farm that has new trails, or to a show (I'm not currently showing, but I have before). It's good to know people with trailers!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I have had horses for 15 or so years now...never owned a trailer or car capable of pulling one, nor has any of my family.

Its actually interesting looking at all the costs. 

Like my car costs me $40 a week in fuel, $1000 a year in registration and $300 in insurance. Plus maybe $200 a year maitenance. So around $3500 a year. If I had a mid size towing car capable of towing two horses and a light trailer I would be spending about $80 in fuel, $1500 in registratio, $400 plus in insurance and $400 plus in maitenance. So thats $6300 a year, without even considering the cost of depreciation and purchase which will be significantly higher or the cost of a float.

So with that approx $3000 difference, which is likely to be more like 4 or 5 grand with purchase costs, if hiring someone to move your horse say 50kms and back cost $200, you could trailer your horse 15 times a year before breaking even. More than once a month. And likely a whole lot more with trailer and vehicle costs.

There are certainly many people who need and use trailers especially when you're looking at multiple horses but if you're only looking at transport to the vet, montly training day or odd competition really its still more affordable to simply pay someone to do it.

I reckon about 90% of people I know with large cars and trailers use them to tow horses no more than once a month and often a lot less.

So yes, I think you can have a horse without a large car and trailer and it can actually work out pretty well.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Naphth said:


> When I buy a horse, obviously I won't have a trailer to bring it to a boarding place (which yes, I can afford without getting it for free if I need to), would it be better to try to work something out with the boarder who most likely has a trailer and could pick it up for me when they have time, or would it be better to try to ask the person you bought the horse from if they'd deliver it for a fee?


Either way. It never hurts to ask the seller. 

When I bought my current horse Red, they brought him halfway and we met up. They happened to be going that way with the horse trailer anyway (and I was acquainted with his previous owners anyway) so they didn't charge anything. 

Quite a few years back when I bought a 2-year-old filly, she was about 3 hours from me. I paid the owner to bring her halfway and he did. 

Even longer ago than that, we bought a horse at an auction where we (again) were acquaintences with the seller. We did not come to the auction with a truck trailer so we arranged for the seller to take the horse back home with him, and we came and got him a few days later. I do not believe we paid him anything ... because he had to drive home from the sale anyway!

I've never delivered a horse that I have sold; but more or less because no one has asked. 

I was going to deliver my aunt's horse that I sold last year (only a 30 min trailer ride) and get paid for it, but then they ended up coming to get him, which was fine. 



Naphth said:


> Should I be worried about not having a vehicle/trailer, or will it be OK as long as I find a couple people who would be willing to trailer my horse for me in an emergency?


As for your original question, as long as you have a way to get the horse access to vet and dental care, and have a way to transport the horse in an emergency situation (evacuation, fire, etc), you certainly do NOT need to have to have a truck and trailer if you are boarding a horse.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

When I have purchased I have asked the owner to deliver as they are familiar with how the horse trailers and is used to the trailer they would be hauled in. Only twice have I regretted a hauling choice. The first was with my first horse and effected my decision from that point forward. Instead of paying the horse to be hauled by the owner I took a friend up on their offer to save the money. My horse paid the price along my pocketbook as they had trouble loading. I was not present and they ran her into/part way through the feed access. She gloved one leg, cut a tendon on the other and separated a large flap of skin off of her face. I couldn't ride her fro a year. So much for buying a horse to enjoy. We were well bonded by the end of the year but not in any way I had imagined. I bought a trailer soon after the accident - it was a small one horse made for a small horse. Sold it later when I moved and sold off my saddle horses. From that point on the owner hauled or arranged for transport. I have had one bad experience there but I probably would still have had the owner haul as the animal was not injured, was in a bad situation and hiring a haul could have made the situation worse for the horse. As for animals I have sold - some I have delivered, some were picked up. It depended on what the owner wanted to do.


----------



## HeroAndGunner (Jul 25, 2016)

For the first few years of owning I didn't own a horse trailer, it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My old BO was willing to pick up and trailer a horse coming to board at his property for no charge. My current BO is the same way. My old BO would also trailer your horse in an emergency, if you didn't have a rig. Current BO is the same. So, talk to the BO. 

I don't have a trailer and until I met my husband, I didn't have a tow vehicle, either. Now, I have a tow vehicle (2005 Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins), but still no trailer. I do have a friend I can borrow one from if I ever need to, though.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't have a trailer and likely never will. Can afford the trailer, cannot afford the truck to haul it! It's not a big deal just be sure you'll be happy with the riding available at the barn.


----------



## Naphth (Jan 7, 2015)

Well, I believe I got the job. Time to look for a horse.


----------



## Greenmeadows (May 8, 2016)

I started without a trailer and borrowed one, but it was a pain in the neck. I do not like borrowing things unless it is absolutely necessary; so I now have a small trailer that is not fancy at all, but it gets the job done.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

My choosing a boarding facility hinges on if the BO will haul my horse in an emergency situation.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I had three horses before I had a trailer and tow vehicle. If I were in your situation, I would make sure the job is working out before I ran out and got a horse unless I had another place to put the horse if it didn't work out. 

One can always manage to borrow or rent something for emergency towing.


----------



## Naphth (Jan 7, 2015)

I'd like to add that I now definitely got the job at the boarding barn so it's time to start looking for a horse.

And to everyone that was wondering, yes I do have the means to pay if/when I leave the job. It's just a good incentive to buy a horse in the first place to get free board.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wishing you well! Keep us updated on the horse search, I love watching other people buy horses :wink:


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

lol I'm one of those goofy folks who has a trailer but not a vehicle to tow it .... I just borrow my boyfriend's truck when I need to take Dreams anywhere. I've been with him for 4 years now but in the unlikely event that something cataclysmic happens and I need to get my own vehicle I'm prepared to trade in my car ... I haven't yet simply because I enjoy getting decent gas mileage ; )

-- Kai


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Kaifyre said:


> ...I'm prepared to trade in my car ... I haven't yet simply because I enjoy getting decent gas mileage ; )i


Why not get a second vehicle that you just use for towing the trailer (and other truck stuff)? Or you could do like these folks, and tow with your car: Australian man uses Lamborghini to tow trailer of goats


----------



## budley95 (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't have one. Nor do I have the license for a trailer. My horse also sweats badly in a 3.5ton box, so they're out the question. I still got out to shows 3 times in July. I have 5 different transport companies I use that do emergency cover as well. No transport wouldn't stop me.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

jamesqf I've thought about that but why waste money on another truck when I can just borrow one? Then I'd have to insure it, put gas in it, etc, and I'm the kind of person who doesn't have a whole lot but what I do have is nice, so I'd want one that's super expensive. Le sigh. I'll just stick to borrowing for now ; )

-- Kai


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't like cars. I've almost always driven a truck, or at minimum, an SUV - all of which are capable of hauling - so the vehicle has never been an issue for me.

I've had my mare here at home for about 2 years now. But didn't own a trailer. I just paid the $50/day to rent when I needed one.

I bought a 3 horse slant goose neck with living quarters back in February. I've used it exactly once - to drive up to KY to pick up my 2nd horse.

I do have plans/dreams of going camping with the horses - just haven't had the money to equip the LQ with camping gear and haven't had the time to run away from life and just have fun! ;-)


----------



## Naphth (Jan 7, 2015)

Change said:


> I don't like cars. I've almost always driven a truck, or at minimum, an SUV - all of which are capable of hauling - so the vehicle has never been an issue for me.
> 
> I've had my mare here at home for about 2 years now. But didn't own a trailer. I just paid the $50/day to rent when I needed one.
> 
> ...


I would absolutely love to have a large luxury LQ trailer and take it to some place in a large forest with miles and miles of trails to ride on for a maybe 4 day weekend, or even whole week off. 

That's probably one of my furthest off dreams though.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

That's actually my retirement dream! I plan to sell my current property and convert the equity into a nice 3h sl w/full living quarters. I'll load up the dogs and horses and make a nuisance of myself at family and friends' homes when I'm not off exploring parts of the country I've never been too! LOL!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Change said:


> That's actually my retirement dream! I plan to sell my current property and convert the equity into a nice 3h sl w/full living quarters. I'll load up the dogs and horses and make a nuisance of myself at family and friends' homes when I'm not off exploring parts of the country I've never been too! LOL!


COOL! Add Indiana to your stops.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Kaifyre said:


> jamesqf I've thought about that but why waste money on another truck when I can just borrow one?


Well, sure. If you can rely on borrowing a truck (or trailer) when you need it, then there's no real point to buying one. My point was why drive around in a truck all the time, spending lots of money on gas, when you only need to us it as a tow vehicle (or for hauling &c) occasionally?



> ...so I'd want one that's super expensive...


Whereas I'm perfectly content with my '88 Toyota pickup used for hauling & occasional trips on rough dirt, and the '00 Honda that's my daily driver. but don't sweat the e.g. occasional multi-thousand dollar vet bill. I always liked what Sam Walton (founder of WalMart) said when asked why he kept on driving his old pickup after he became a billionaire: ''What am I supposed to haul my dogs around in, a Rolls-Royce?"


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

JCnGrace said:


> COOL! Add Indiana to your stops.


You're place is already listed as one of those I'm likely to overstay my welcome! :wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I, personally, would not go without a truck and trailer....but my circumstances are very different than most. I realize there are a lot of owners who go without transport, but I cannot imagine it LOL.

Good luck with the new job


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Most around here do not own a trailer. It's much more common around here to hire a professional to haul for you. I own two trucks & two horses, no trailer, and don't plan on buying one (at least in the near future). I don't like cars, never have, hence the trucks. So that's reason #1 I own trucks. That, and I like the trunk space they allow for storage, as well as when I pick up feed or bedding.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

This won't be a popular opinion, but in my personal experience, and my opinion, it is border line reckless to own livestock, (yes, horses are live stock) and not own a truck and trailer. It doesn't have to be fancy it just has to be serviceable.

I have called the vet and them not be able to come out, and I have been called at 3am with some one wanting me to haul their horse to a vet. Just not something Im willing to take a chance on.

Jim


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

jimmyp said:


> This won't be a popular opinion, but in my personal experience, and my opinion, it is border line reckless to own livestock, (yes, horses are live stock) and not own a truck and trailer. It doesn't have to be fancy it just has to be serviceable.
> 
> I have called the vet and them not be able to come out, and I have been called at 3am with some one wanting me to haul their horse to a vet. Just not something Im willing to take a chance on.
> 
> Jim


If you live in an area where professional haulers are not in abundance, then yes, I'd agree with your opinion. However, some of us not owning trailers are lucky enough to live in areas where there is a larger abundance of professional haulers that will regularly come out for an emergency - as well as a large number of vets and vet offices that always have someone on call for emergencies. So if that is the case, then no, I personally don't see how that would be reckless.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

And maybe that's why I can't imagine not having one either. There are precisely zero pro haulers anywhere surrounding me. If you know someone with a trailer, they will often help if they are able...but my vet's office is 25 miles away and while he does make farm calls when he can, coming to me isn't always an option so I absolutely MUST have a way to get to him.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

smrobs said:


> And maybe that's why I can't imagine not having one either. There are precisely zero pro haulers anywhere surrounding me. If you know someone with a trailer, they will often help if they are able...but my vet's office is 25 miles away and while he does make farm calls when he can, coming to me isn't always an option so I absolutely MUST have a way to get to him.


Yup, I agree in cases like this it would be crucial to own a truck/trailer. If that were my situation, I also would not take the risk of not owning one.


----------

